# How to adopt a retired Maltese?



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

Lately I have been seeing a lot of posts about how peoples puppies are acting bad and it has gotten me thinking  I know some or most need some training and I had even looked into that but seeing it so much lately it has me really thinking. So I am really thinking that it would be best for us to get a retired Maltese.  but I really have no idea who to contact. Would reputable breeders have any retired ones? Would they even let me adopt one since I have young children. Does anyone know of any that are available? Any suggestions? Thanks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have 2 retired girls from TNT maltese which is in New Smyrna Florida. When a retired boy is was going to adopt from another breeder didn't work out my friend told me to contact TNT to see if they had any retirees. I would just contact breeders from the AMA to see if they have retiree's, i can't say whether or not a breeder would let you adopt a retiree with young children, that's something you would have to discuss with the breeder. Good luck in your search. I'm very happy with my retired girls from TNT and would do it all over again.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

TanyaT said:


> Lately I have been seeing a lot of posts about how peoples puppies are acting bad and it has gotten me thinking  I know some or most need some training and I had even looked into that but seeing it so much lately it has me really thinking. So I am really thinking that it would be best for us to get a retired Maltese.  but I really have no idea who to contact. Would reputable breeders have any retired ones? Would they even let me adopt one since I have young children. Does anyone know of any that are available? Any suggestions? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Other than calling on the phone another way you may find to meet breeders with retirees is going to shows. For many breeders placing retirees is much harder than placing a puppy. And so it helps them to feel more comfortable to consider placing these beloved dogs with someone they have interacted with personally. Going to shows is one way to build that connection. 

A retiree might actually be a good fit for a family with young children, because the breeder will likely have some idea how well the dog gets along with kids. This is more predictable in an adult dog than it may be in a puppy who is still developing his or her sense of the world. Not all dogs would be comfortable with small children, but the breeder/owner of a retiree should be able to help you determine if they might have a good match.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Tanya, I think that is a great idea. I think a retired one would work better for you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have retirees from Aria Maltese (Southern CA). I had to fly to pick them up - she doesn't ship (there are great advantages to that, though!).

There are many questions to ASK and be honest - you want the right fit for your family - so I typically, just lay all my cards on the table, how many are in my family, what we are looking for in a dog, and more info than anyone wants to know.

Next, Retirees - need some training! They can be as young as a year or as old as 4/5 years - and depending on handling - they may or may not be house trained. You should go to some of the AMA breeders websites and read about retirees - they are generally very honest.

Some times breeders will want you to PAY for the retiree - they don't all place them at no cost. You must spay or neuter the retiree (you'll have to sign a contract to that effect - if the breeder hasn't had them fixed before you pick them up). You'll also need to get them a dental.'

Advantages - they aren't puppies and whining is limited and they are calmer (I think) and so many other things. You are also helping the breed of Maltese a great deal! (either by taking a retiree or a puppy). Much like puppies - in the event it doesn't work out - a reputable breeder will take back the dog & you typically have to sign an agreement to that effect.

My next Maltese will be another retiree ! I love puppies - but I like the feeling of getting retirees and helping the breed out! They are wonderful dogs and I love mine!!

good Luck!!


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I do truely believe that will be the best option for us right now  now I have lots of calls/ emails to make. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## august carneiro (Jun 10, 2020)

[email protected] please respond


----------

